# Lancaster Classic 2014...



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey all...

Just wanted to post up some feelings on the Lancaster Classic shoot we've all been seeing ads for running in the banner at the top of the forum for a while...

1. This is a great, great shoot... the competition is high (3 current Olympians, one or more from the past, and many of the biggest names from any area of compound shooting), the food is awesome (Thank you Carbon Express for the pig...) and the shopping is without peer.

2. Travelling down is actually not that bad... until it snows :zip: For those of us from Ontario it's a few hours drive, but since it's a multi-day shoot it's worth the time. A good conversation on the road can make the time fly by (Thanks to Chris P for the meatloaf/meatball discussions... and the truk to drive, heh).

3. There are prizes to be won... if you're an awesome shooter you can win the big cardboard checks at the end, but even somebody with a score as sad as mine :embara: can still walk away with a hundred bucks for making one good shot at the end of your qualifying round (3D shooters for the win!). I've gone to many tournaments where I don't really feel like I'm a participant... just present to support the club with my 15-20$. This is totally different.

4. There are also a stunning amount of door prizes to be won... 2 high end bows (a PSE Phenom and a "Whatever you want" Hoyt), and 20k$ more in smaller stuff like strings and arrows, stabs and broadheads, targets and quivers. You don't even have to shoot well, which is a good thing for me.

5. Rob and his staff are just flat awesome... they are us... shooters and archers, who happen to run a really damn big bow store... I've never met a group anywhere who want to make the shoot what the participants want more than they do. I'm hoping to reach out to John from Lancaster and see if I can twist them into a Trad class for next year... :wink:

6. The "big addition" this year was an electronic scoring system. I've heard feedback from many that it's better than anyone has ever seen, easy to use and accurate. Rob and his staff have put weeks of effort into working with the vendor to make the system workable and reliable, to the point of running every archer's score from last year through it 4 times to make sure it's working perfectly (and it did). This meant having one of his staff sit and type in the score for every arrow, for every participant from last year's tournament one at a time and double check the result, as well as error correction and testing four times over. 

If you haven't checked out the system, you can find it at www.rcherz.com (or from the banner ad above). No, I don't work for them, but I would if they asked. I was the poor schlob with the paper copy in our group, and the second scorer was waiting on my slow work *every single end*. I'm no slouch at math, but she was twice as fast as I was. Running scoring as a touch system from a tablet is the future... no lie.

Lancaster's investment in this system speaks for itself, and it allowed all of the videos to be posted with end by end, real time scores... just damn impressive to a tech guy like me.



I really want to thank Rob and everyone else from Lancaster for his effort and commitment/investment in this event. I'll be back next year... perhaps with more Canadians to see if we can take over.:wink:


----------



## Cruzman (Oct 14, 2010)

Wish it wasn't so far away for me but maybe someday.The scoring and live feeds were awesome.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I was at the iBO in Cleveland this weekend but I hear a rumour they are including a barebow class next year so may shoot that, I hear nothing but good things about it.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I watched most of the video coverage over the weekend and the LAS was quite impressive. The coverage and instant continual scoring system was fantastic. It was also great to see archers from Ontario like Chris Perkins, Dan Dodge and Chris Priester to name a few and they all shot some very good scores. Congrats boys. The amount of pressure to be able to shoot consistent high scores arrow after arrow was clearly visible from the expression on all of the archers faces.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

DssBB said:


> I watched most of the video coverage over the weekend and the LAS was quite impressive. The coverage and instant continual scoring system was fantastic. It was also great to see archers from Ontario like Chris Perkins, Dan Dodge and Chris Priester to name a few and they all shot some very good scores. Congrats boys. The amount of pressure to be able to shoot consistent high scores arrow after arrow was clearly visible from the expression on all of the archers faces.


wanted to add one more awesome Ontario boy Crispin Duenas who took first in recurve he had to take out brady Ellison the usa #1. congrats to all


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I must say Andrew, you did show up on camera a lot of the time!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

mprus said:


> I must say Andrew, you did show up on camera a lot of the time!


yeah... caught me swearing at a bad shot a couple times too... :embara:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Great report Andrew... I think that was my 7th time at Lancaster Classic... but I can't be sure. You are right, it is a very cool shoot. You just never know who you are going to be shooting beside. I shot right beside Dave Cousins one year. 

The food is great... The shopping is great... the people are awesome! I was the guy running the Tablet for our group scoring... very easy and accurate and fast. You could see the scores being input on the 4 big screens in the archery range... If someone made a mistake, you could see them fix it in real time... 

Loads of prizes for sure. I think the Canadians took a lot of them home. I am disappointed I didn't get the $1000 50/50 prize money though. That damn Ray! and yes $1000 was half of the pot!

I hope you liked my meat loaf recipe  and random chit chat! Rachael isn't much of a good chatter... she's a great sleeper though 

come one, come all.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Come on Chris, share the recipe!! I am in for next year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

went on web site to do the score checking etc ..if not techno person overwhelming...for average guy...I still have not found just a simple listing of where any one finished .. please help the computer dysfunctional ...lol lol me


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ted, here are the "brackets". I hope this helps.

Mens compound https://www.lancasterarchery.com/me...ssic/MENSUNLIMITED_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349
Ladies compound https://www.lancasterarchery.com/me...ic/WOMENSUNLIMITED_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349
Masters compound https://www.lancasterarchery.com/media/cms_files/2014classic/MASTERS_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349
Bowhunter Unlimited https://www.lancasterarchery.com/media/cms_files/2014classic/BOWHUNTER_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349
Olympic recurve https://www.lancasterarchery.com/media/cms_files/2014classic/RECURVE_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349
Senior compound https://www.lancasterarchery.com/media/cms_files/2014classic/SENIOR_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349
Youth https://www.lancasterarchery.com/media/cms_files/2014classic/YOUTH_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349

For a listing of all the shooters go to http://www.rcherz.com/en/competitions/detail/2391/11th_Annual_Lancaster_Archery_Classic
That is the app/program that we used for the scoring. 

Christopher Perkins 6th Mens Compound
Chris Priester 158th Mens Compound
Paul Shipclark 163rd Mens Compound
Andrew Westbye 194th Mens Compound
Rachael Savage 11th Ladies Compound
Katie Roth 21st Ladies Compound
Dan Dodge 30th Bowhunter
Crispin Duenas 2nd in Olymipc Recurve
Hamilton Nguyen 9th Olympic Recurve
Trevor Gibson 11th Olympic Recurve
I know I have forgotten some more Canadains... I apologize for that.

Chris Priester


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

would I be correct to say for recurve that brady is#1(because of points? not sure how it works) but crispin won the tournament? if yes, which is it that get the big prise? winning the tournament or having more points. excuse my lack of knowledge.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the individual results you posted are only qualifying results because I know for sure Crispin won the recurve section and I may be wrong but I don't think Chris Perkins finished in the final top 10 for compound.



araz2114 said:


> Ted, here are the "brackets". I hope this helps.
> 
> Mens compound https://www.lancasterarchery.com/me...ssic/MENSUNLIMITED_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349
> Ladies compound https://www.lancasterarchery.com/me...ic/WOMENSUNLIMITED_BRACKETS.pdf?1390317957349
> ...


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are qualifying scores. The final results havent been posted yet.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Those are qualifying scores. The final results havent been posted yet.


Are you sure? My buddy Mike Patterson won the Bowhunter division, and that is what is posted on the sight.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

I plan on attending next year. Looks like fun


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

If you click on the Lancaster Archery links, you will see the final results. It is in bracket form. It may only be the top 4 that are in the correct order... You can see who the archers shot against in the shoot-up and what the scores were. 

It is best to be 1st in the bracket... not the qualifying round. The qualifying scores are exactly that. They just determine who you shoot against in the shoot-up. All matches are single elimination.... The archers shoot 12 arrows for a possible total of 132 points... The tiny "x" counts for 11 points.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys now I see its not just me having trouble with this...so final placing and scores not posted in a easy dummy list yet lol lol


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Hey all...
> 
> 
> 6. The "big addition" this year was an electronic scoring system. I've heard feedback from many that it's better than anyone has ever seen, easy to use and accurate. Rob and his staff have put weeks of effort into working with the vendor to make the system workable and reliable, to the point of running every archer's score from last year through it 4 times to make sure it's working perfectly (and it did). This meant having one of his staff sit and type in the score for every arrow, for every participant from last year's tournament one at a time and double check the result, as well as error correction and testing four times over.
> ...


I could not agree more! Rcherz did a FANTASTIC job scoring the Lancaster Classic, and without a doubt, scoring on portable tablet/phone devices is absolutely the future of archery scoring. It's the only way we can get scores to the spectators fast enough to make archery truly exciting for most folks to watch. 

While we at ArcherZUpshot do not have a tournament scoring system, we completely support the advancement of this technology, and the excellent engineering behind the RcherZ system. 

The real challenge we all face here is breaking down the old barriers that have kept devices off the scoring line for so long. If we just meet that challenge, instantaneous real-time electronic scoring is nearly here for everyone!

Cheers,
Fern Slack
ArcherZUpshot


----------

